# Strom Messung



## klaus1 (16 Februar 2022)

Hallo,

ich habe eine SPS von Beckhoff verbaut im Haus.
Jetzt habe ich eine Starkstromsteckdose 3x16A für mein EAuto. 
Dort kann ich mit der PV Anlage variabel von 1kW bis 11kW Strom beziehen.

Jetzt bin ich auf der Suche nach der Info: "Auto lädt" oder "Auto lädt nicht / nicht angesteckt".
Ich suche daher eine Möglichkeit meinen Digitalen Eingang der SPS damit zu füttern. 
Nur wie stell ich das an, ob "strom fließt" oder nicht.
Gibts hier Bauteile (Hutschiene). sowas wie Koppelrelais ? 
Wichtig: Es steht immer die Spannung an, nur wenn Auto lädt fließt auch Strom...
danke,


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (16 Februar 2022)

Es gibt z.B. von Phoenix Strommessmodule mit einstellbarem Relaiskontakt. Alle Grenzwertschalter.


klaus1 schrieb:


> Dort kann ich mit der PV Anlage variabel von 1kW bis 11kW Strom beziehen.


Den Satz verstehe ich nicht so ganz.


----------



## blackpeat (16 Februar 2022)

Das kannst du bestimmt per Modbus an der Station bzw. am PV Umrichter abfragen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (16 Februar 2022)

Mal als Beispiel:
Stromüberwachung - MCR-SL-S- 16-SP- 24 - 2864464



> Ihre Vorteile​
> Einstellbare Schalthysterese
> Relais-Wechslerausgang
> 3-Wege-Trennung
> ...


----------



## klaus1 (16 Februar 2022)

165€ ist auch kein pappenstiel


----------



## Gleichrichter1 (16 Februar 2022)

Guten Tag

Wenn du schon Beckhoff hast, kannst du die EL3403 nehmen. Du brauchst aber noch 3 Messwandler.
Damit kannst du dann schon alles wichtige messen. 3Phasen Spannung, Strom, Energiemessung, cosfi. Schein- Wirkleistung usw.
Die Klemme alleine kostet um die 150€.


----------



## JoGi65 (16 Februar 2022)

klaus1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Jetzt bin ich auf der Suche nach der Info: "Auto lädt" oder "Auto lädt nicht / nicht angesteckt".
> Ich suche daher eine Möglichkeit meinen Digitalen Eingang der SPS damit zu füttern.
> ...



Hab das Teil im Einsatz. Funktioniert gut und kostet 40€. Reicht meines Erachtens für deine Anwendung.


			https://www.eltako.com/fileadmin/downloads/de/datenblatt/Datenblatt_AR12DX-230V.pdf


----------



## klaus1 (16 Februar 2022)

danke sieht für meinen Zweck preis Leistungstechnisch am Besten aus. danke!


----------



## Hesse (16 Februar 2022)

klaus1 schrieb:


> danke sieht für meinen Zweck preis Leistungstechnisch am Besten aus. danke!


Na ja , wenn ich schon sowas einbau dann will ich doch auch wissen wieviel das "Ding" den Lädt.
Dann ein paar Euros mehr, dafür aber richtig …


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (16 Februar 2022)

Hesse schrieb:


> Na ja , wenn ich schon sowas einbau dann will ich doch auch wissen wieviel das "Ding" den Lädt.
> Dann ein paar Euros mehr, dafür aber richtig …


Wenn er das alles wissen will, dann würde ich die Daten per Modbus von der Ladestation abholen.
Die meisten unterstützen dies ja. Dann kann er gleich auch noch mehr Infos abholen.


----------



## klaus1 (16 Februar 2022)

Ich verwende einen Fronius Wattpilot, der ist demnächst auch angebunden über den Wechselrichter. (die beiden unterhalten sich bereits, und lassen reine Überschussladung zu).
Wenn der dann angebunden ist, wird auch sicher die momentan Leistung abgreifbar sein. bis dahin verwende ich das Stromrelais um die Heizung zu stoppen wenn Auto lädt. Wenn Auto unterwegs, dann Überschuss auf Heizung. (heizkurve verschieben, und speicher füllen).


----------

